# Large Unusual spider web in my tank



## baba o'riley (May 9, 2010)

Well just got home from work and looked into my tank as I'm finally getting my Oyapocks this weekend and wanted to check on everything.

In there completly covering the pond is this spider web but it doesn't look like any web I've seen before, and its not mould, I can see the anchor points and the webbing clearly, I'm afraid the photos aren't that good.

Its very large and very thick and basically very weird. Im sure it wasn't there yesterday, so something made this in 24 hours, my worry is what the hell made it, I dont spidy eating my FF's and other micro fauna.

That said anyone any ideas how to get the spider out

What do people think I should do?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Lure him out with some ffs and then snatch him up with something.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Looks like it could be one of the sheet weaver spiders Linyphiidae - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

Ed


----------



## baba o'riley (May 9, 2010)

Ed said:


> Looks like it could be one of the sheet weaver spiders Linyphiidae - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Ed


I think you could be right Ed. according to wiki
"Spiders in this family are commonly known as sheet weavers (from the shape of their webs), or money spiders (in the United Kingdom, *Ireland *and in Portugal, from the superstition that if such a spider is seen running on you, it has come to spin you new clothes, meaning financial good fortune).
"
I live in Ireland, so that makes sense, so should I go do the Lottery or try and fish the little fella out?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'd do the lottery.......


----------



## baba o'riley (May 9, 2010)

frogface said:


> Lure him out with some ffs and then snatch him up with something.


You make it sound so easy


----------



## Jadenkisses (Jun 9, 2010)

If you tear down it's web, you may catch it trying to rebuild it - if you watch very closely. Then you could trap him and get him out.


----------



## wetpiggirl (Apr 27, 2010)

Nuke it from orbit... Its the only way to be sure. 

The FF luring might work quite well

Pig


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

baba o'riley said:


> "
> I live in Ireland, so that makes sense, so should I go do the Lottery or try and fish the little fella out?


If you are going to play the lottery you have to let it run on you.. so that would mean you have to fish it out of the tank. 

Wait until it gets dark and shine a light on the web and see if you see where the retreat is set up. That will allow you to more easily remove the little spider. 

Ed


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

great aliens quote wetpiggirl! 
I would remove the web and try to catch it as it rebuilds


----------



## wetpiggirl (Apr 27, 2010)

frogparty said:


> great aliens quote wetpiggirl!
> I would remove the web and try to catch it as it rebuilds


 Catching it in the act of rebuilding is a good one too! Unless its a night builder. Then you might need to check every few hours. However, if you can get a FF in the web and coax it out, you may be fast enough to use a chopstick, or some sort of prodding tool to quickly wisp up and get it outside. Or w/e you determine for its fate.


----------



## baba o'riley (May 9, 2010)

Jadenkisses said:


> If you tear down it's web, you may catch it trying to rebuild it - if you watch very closely. Then you could trap him and get him out.


This worked. Thanks lads 
Al.


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

agreed

Hudson: Let's just bug out and call it even, OK? What are we talking about this for? 
Ripley: I say we take off and nuke the entire site from orbit. It's the only way to be sure. 
Hudson: Fuckin' A... 
Burke: Ho-ho-hold on, hold on one second. This installation has a substantial dollar value attached to it. 
Ripley: They can *bill* me. 

sorry for hijacking the thread big alien and predator fananyways yea tear down the web and watch for it to rebuild then get it 
-scotty


----------

